# $25 Sentra



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

Okay, so there is this sentra for sell it's 25 bucks...BUT the transmission is busted and the engine...

my friend is going to buy it because he needs the headlight..and other stuff that he's not going to buy...

it's an 88 I believe it's a carbed engine...the inside of the car is fine...the outside is okay, one of the fenders is messed up....

you still of the frame and whatnot...

would this be a good car to swap the engine, and put in something alot more powerful?

what are the options? and what would it cost?

would it be better to put in another sentra engine preferably a fuel injected engine, and build it up for a turbo/n20 forced induction setup?

discuss...


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Your engine is fuel injected! it's the E16i with throttle body injection, search around here if you want to slap a more powerful engine in there, CA18DE(T), GA16DE(T), E15T, and a couple other little ones, they all bolt in, the only big issue would probably be the wiring. The B12 is a good little economy car that is usually very reliable and very cheap as you already know. There are so many bolt on upgrades form other models and years of nissans, it's rediculous.


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm pretty sure it's an 1988...I'm glad to hear those engines bolt up. How hard would it be to do the wiring?

the dealer said that "the engine ran, just knocked bad" and the transmission of course didn't work...

so would it be better to rebuild the engine, and build it to run a forced induction setup?

maybe if someone has comments about pricing...

thanks!


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

If you want to keep the same type of engine in there, the E15t is your best choice, it's basicly a destroked E16 with MPFI and a turbo, The E16i doesn't seem like it would be a good candidate for a turbo because of it's high compression, throttle body injection and single overhead cam is old-school, they just won't flow as much as a twin cam which means less potential. Can't tell you a whole lot about pricing.


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

what car uses the E15t? and what's the code number for the engine that's already in there?

I've been wanting to do a sleeper project...so I thought a sentra...lol nobody would expect that to pack a punch.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

The engine you've got now is the E16i, E=E-seiries, 16=1.6 liter, i=throttle body injection. 
The E15t came in the 82-86 pulsar as an option, it's multi point fuel injected and turboed, otherwise very similar in operation and construction to the E16i.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I would look for a Ca18DE powered Pulsar and pull everything from that for the swap. There was also a turbo version of this engine, so a manifold exists to turbo it ( but it is only JDM, IIRC). In my opinion, the CA is better than the GA as it has a better flowing head.


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

would the wiring be similar between the 2 (stock and the E15t)? like you already said it's a bolt up...

I'd label everything as I disconnected the stock engine...

how much HP does the E15t make? I tried searching...couldn't pull anything up.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I don't know how much power it's got, should be somewhere around/over 100, The wiring will probably be pretty different, but again, I don't know for sure.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

e15t = ~120hp

I don't know what(if) they come in in the US. I have a JDM one second hand.

the E15t is not totally an easy thing. I got mine because it was too expensive for the previous owner to complete.

I don't know that the CA18 is any easier of a swap.

just think how much faster a $25 car is than other similarly priced transportations.


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

I know but my point is the engine is busted...it's worthless...and the transmission doesn't work...

why not swap the engine?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

If you are trying to keep the cost down though, you should probably look for a GA16DE out of a 1991-1999 Sentra, 1995-1998 200SX, and 1991-1993 NX1600, should be able to find one cheap in a wrecked car or something if you be pacient. Then if you want to you can turbo that like a few guys have done in the GA section.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

the GA is probably the best idea as far as performance and ease.


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

120 hp doesn't really seem like a whole lot...the car weighs what 2300 pounds?

it wouldn't be that fast...I don't want anything insanely fast...


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

The only carbed Sentras of 1988 were Canadian, if I'm not mistaken; 1987 was the last year of carburetion in the US. If your car has two wingnuts on the air cleaner, you got TBI.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

if your looking for cheap good power, the GA should do fine, but if you want more power than a GA16DE, add a turbo, or get a CA18DE out of a '88-'90 pulsar SE, you want more power? go CA18DET.


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> if your looking for cheap good power, the GA should do fine, but if you want more power than a GA16DE, add a turbo, or get a CA18DE out of a '88-'90 pulsar SE, you want more power? go CA18DET.



since you guys know better about all of these engines let me ask you this:

what would you recomend for a sleeper?


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

The car weighs closer to 1700 lbs


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I wish, I weighed my car, I believe it was 2140 with like a 1/4 tank or something.


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

well is it 1700 or 2100? lol

I tried to search and nothing came up...


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

a few other people have weighed their cars and it's always been more than 2000lbs.

The coice of engine will greatly depend on how much money you want to spend as well.


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

maybe someone here would have prices?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

If you know your stuff a ca18det wouldn't be to bad. I figure $2000 when all is said and done for a good job. But thats an estimate, and depends on how you're doing stuff. I would have had it cheap if i won minuterices manifold


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

looks like you missed that manifold...sorry man. How do you wanna pay for what you did win?


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

anyone have a price on the E15t? and the GA16DE?

after a bit of searching I found this thread:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=2382&highlight=E15t+price

they said like 400 dollars, sound right? I'd still need a transmission.

the same site has the GA16DE for $450...I think the turbo would be better. and the E15t has 5 more hp...but more potential.

how fast would a 2000 pound car be with 120hp?


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Unless you want a VERY complicated project. Stick with the same kind of motor you have. Check the badge under the hood on the passengers side firewall to see what motor you have. The 16i is a 90hp motor. IMO, it's not worth the effort or expense to swap a different motor unless you get a drastic improvment in power. Also if you read through a zillion of these posts, you'll see there's no such thing as a "direct bolt in swap." They ALL need a different mount here or somm welded there. I still ponder the CA18det swap. But I would need the whole front clip or a donor car because there is a lot more than just the engine that would need to be swapped.

What kind of tranny does it have?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Actually the E16i is only 70 hp but 90 ft-lbs torque, the GA16i is 90 hp if I recall correctly, don't know how much torque. GA16DE is like 1?? hp, I don't know.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I am not real familiar with the GA16DE motor, but would the intake setup from the GA16I fit the DE ? I have heard people suggest using the De head on a GA16I . Could one possibly use the DE block, internals, and head, but stick with the Ga16I management system ? I have never heard anybody suggest something like that ? Like I said, I don't know if it would be possible, but it sounds like a cool idea. It would make for a cool swap that would give you a little more aftermarket support without all the headaches of a full out swap. Just a stupid thought ?


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

help me out with the last post, ok?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

astreamk1 said:


> I am not real familiar with the GA16DE motor, but would the intake setup from the GA16I fit the DE ? I have heard people suggest using the De head on a GA16I . Could one possibly use the DE block, internals, and head, but stick with the Ga16I management system ? I have never heard anybody suggest something like that ? Like I said, I don't know if it would be possible, but it sounds like a cool idea. It would make for a cool swap that would give you a little more aftermarket support without all the headaches of a full out swap. Just a stupid thought ?



blocks are the same. difference is in heads and management


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Gsolo said:


> blocks are the same. difference is in heads and management


right, so basically, aside the fact of the dual cams, it is the same motor correct ? It seems that people are using the DE intakes and exhaust on the GA16I with no problem so I guess the thought being is why won't a DE run in place of a tired GA16I using the GA16I's TBI setup ? Seems like in theory it should work. I know the DE is good for a few more ponies than the GA16I and you can get some aftermarket support for the DE. Figure even if you could mildy cam the DE, run an underdrive puley set, and maybe a lightened flywheel, it would have to run better than the GA16I. I am sure with a car our size another 20-25 HP would make a pretty significant difference ? It just seems like it could be a doable upgrade for somebody not looking to do a turbo swap, plus you would still have the dependability of a stock setup ?

I use my car pretty much daily to drive to work and if this could work, I'd definately be willing to try it. The alternative of building another GA16I doesn't leave you with too many options for aftermarket support.


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

That's half the fun

When I listed weight, I was going by the import weight pasted to the inside of the door frame. Is this a naive way to do it???


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

GetsomeGOJO said:


> That's half the fun
> 
> When I listed weight, I was going by the import weight pasted to the inside of the door frame. Is this a naive way to do it???


it may weigh that I have no idea that's why I asked 

okay, so I'll probably use the E15T motor...since it's kinda like the one that's in there. what's it going to cost? someone I P.Med said $600 bucks. What else am I going to need??? I'm thinking about maybe just rebuilding the transmission...since of course it doesn't work...what would that cost any idea?


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Nissan00 said:


> it may weigh that I have no idea that's why I asked
> 
> okay, so I'll probably use the E15T motor...since it's kinda like the one that's in there. what's it going to cost? someone I P.Med said $600 bucks. What else am I going to need??? I'm thinking about maybe just rebuilding the transmission...since of course it doesn't work...what would that cost any idea?


is it an auto or manual?


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

it _is_ a manual it just doesn't work, same with the engine it also does not work...so swap the engine and rebuild the transmission (maybe rebuild it to withstand some extra hp) because the engine probably won't be stock for too long.


----------



## SENTRA-89s (Jul 21, 2002)

*$25sentra*

I dont see much difference 83-88 as to factory engine..I think these are the worst line of engine nissan/datsun ever made for the pulsar/sentra era. I don't believe the 88 sentra is fuel injection. 89-90 better, many of other parts still interchangable, obviously the engine is different.


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

SENTRA-89s said:


> I dont see much difference 83-88 as to factory engine..I think these are the worst line of engine nissan/datsun ever made for the pulsar/sentra era. I don't believe the 88 sentra is fuel injection. 89-90 better, many of other parts still interchangable, obviously the engine is different.



good grief someone who *owns* a 88 sentra told me it was...


you'd think they'd know  

it is fuel injected. ok?

now that we have that cleared up lets get to my engine swap questions


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

SENTRA-89s said:


> I dont see much difference 83-88 as to factory engine..I think these are the worst line of engine nissan/datsun ever made for the pulsar/sentra era. I don't believe the 88 sentra is fuel injection. 89-90 better, many of other parts still interchangable, obviously the engine is different.


Hmmm, 275k/mi on my last engine.... That worthless POS. Maybe the TBI just didnt belong on an 87. But it surely kicks ass on the 88 motor I put in. 
Anyhew, the trannies are pretty much bullet proof. Or is it the motor never puts out enough torque to really abuse the tranny? I'd be willing to bet it's a bad clutch. If not, I have a 4spd you can have $50.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

The '87 was available with carb or TBI and the '88 only came with TBI, And these motors are very reliable, I've had my '88 for more than 4 years now and I've never had any problems that couldn't be fairly easily resolved, it's never broken down on me and theoreticly it should be dead now the way I drive, keep up with maintenance and everything will be ok. I would also suspect the tranny to have an issue in the clutch area.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> The '87 was available with carb or TBI and the '88 only came with TBI, And these motors are very reliable, I've had my '88 for more than 4 years now and I've never had any problems that couldn't be fairly easily resolved, it's never broken down on me and theoreticly it should be dead now the way I drive, keep up with maintenance and everything will be ok.


I realize that :cheers: 
Did you note a bit of sarcasm in my last post? Thought I heard E16 smack talk. Instant karma's gonna get you.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I guess I should've quoted somebody, I was talking to "sentra-89s".


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

Popkorn said:


> Hmmm, 275k/mi on my last engine.... That worthless POS. Maybe the TBI just didnt belong on an 87. But it surely kicks ass on the 88 motor I put in.
> Anyhew, the trannies are pretty much bullet proof. Or is it the motor never puts out enough torque to really abuse the tranny? I'd be willing to bet it's a bad clutch. If not, I have a 4spd you can have $50.



maybe the dealer doesn't know what he's talking about..I hope so.

but anyway; my friend will probably purchase it tommorrow. he'll get what he wants off of it and probably give me the rest or sell it for cheap to me...

------

but as I've said before I wanted to do a sleeper project and thought this would be a good opportunity..


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> I guess I should've quoted somebody, I was talking to "sentra-89s".


Ditto
Oh, and Nissan00, keep reading, there's lots of swap info in here. Check the e/ca sectoin too.


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

okay I found out the engine is a GA16i

so that puts the E15t out of the pic.

So it's a GA16DE or a CA18det


----------



## matty (Jul 7, 2004)

*service engine soon --- 2000 nissan sentra*

Over 2 years ago the SERVICE ENGINE SOON light went on. Took it the mechanic got a new 02 sensor. Light was still on, he didn't know what it was. I didn't do anything about it for two years. Car runs excellent. Went for a recall earlier this year Nissan said that it is the oxygen sensor. Didn't get it fixed. Went for inspection in May. Failed. Reason p0420. Went back to NISSAN, they said they couldn't fix it cause they are not authorized by the state to do emission work once the car failed inspection. I later went to 3 mechanics, this is what they told me. It needs a new cat converter. It needs an 02 sensor. It need a new computer. Question number one: Is the computer in a car called ECU? Is that what they mean when they talk about ECU? the computer of the car? Does anyone know anything about this. Has anyone had the same problem?  
Thank you.


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

matty said:


> Over 2 years ago the SERVICE ENGINE SOON light went on. Took it the mechanic got a new 02 sensor. Light was still on, he didn't know what it was. I didn't do anything about it for two years. Car runs excellent. Went for a recall earlier this year Nissan said that it is the oxygen sensor. Didn't get it fixed. Went for inspection in May. Failed. Reason p0420. Went back to NISSAN, they said they couldn't fix it cause they are not authorized by the state to do emission work once the car failed inspection. I later went to 3 mechanics, this is what they told me. It needs a new cat converter. It needs an 02 sensor. It need a new computer. Question number one: Is the computer in a car called ECU? Is that what they mean when they talk about ECU? the computer of the car? Does anyone know anything about this. Has anyone had the same problem?
> Thank you.



ECU = Engine control unit...


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

matty said:


> Over 2 years ago the SERVICE ENGINE SOON light went on. Took it the mechanic got a new 02 sensor. Light was still on, he didn't know what it was. I didn't do anything about it for two years. Car runs excellent. Went for a recall earlier this year Nissan said that it is the oxygen sensor. Didn't get it fixed. Went for inspection in May. Failed. Reason p0420. Went back to NISSAN, they said they couldn't fix it cause they are not authorized by the state to do emission work once the car failed inspection. I later went to 3 mechanics, this is what they told me. It needs a new cat converter. It needs an 02 sensor. It need a new computer. Question number one: Is the computer in a car called ECU? Is that what they mean when they talk about ECU? the computer of the car? Does anyone know anything about this. Has anyone had the same problem?
> Thank you.


Welcome to the forum Matty, your stating your car is a 2000, you'll probably want to post over on the B15 page, those guys would be a lot better suited to answer your questions. This page is for the 1990 and older Sentras


----------



## matty (Jul 7, 2004)

*b15?*

B15???? what is that? which page? Under what heading?
Thanks 




astreamk1 said:


> Welcome to the forum Matty, your stating your car is a 2000, you'll probably want to post over on the B15 page, those guys would be a lot better suited to answer your questions. This page is for the 1990 and older Sentras


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

matty said:


> B15???? what is that? which page? Under what heading?
> Thanks


B15 is the technical designation for that year of sentra. for example, B12 is like 86-90 (something like that) You want to go HERE this is the forum for B15's which are 2000 and newer sentras ...good luck :thumbup:


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

matty said:


> B15???? what is that? which page? Under what heading?
> Thanks


No problem, your car is a B15 chassis based on the year. click on the "Sentra" link at the top of the page and it will show you all of the Sentral inks for the different years, you want to be here http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=25

:thumbup:


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

120 hp in a b12(87-90) sentra is quite ample for light to light bouts. I personally have done some reseach for swapping and the GA16DE is by far the way to go just about every sentra made from 91 on has them they fit in real easy (compared to some other options) and can be boosted good aftermarket support and the parts won't break the bank like rare engines can.
the E-15t and the CA16/18DE engines are rare engines and you will be forced to do wiring any way you go. Read 200sx 1.6 turbo on nissanperformancemag.com 230+ wheel hp thats should be enough.


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

would wiring be a problem with the ga16de?


----------



## SENTRA-89s (Jul 21, 2002)

*Carb with FI..*



Nissan00 said:


> good grief someone who *owns* a 88 sentra told me it was...
> 
> 
> you'd think they'd know
> ...


Sorry..I'm not a car nor Sentra expert.. but I was told that if it contained a carburetor it is not pure Fuel Injection motor, all Sentras/Pulsars made to 1990 contains carburetor. At least my 89 is one of better of this era. I once own a '83 Sentra and my brother owns '87 Pulsar and the motor are very similar and they are the most CRAPPY all of Sentras/Pulsars runs by carburetor and very difficult to tune-up or maintain it something will always go wrong it. The 89-90s and later Sentras/Pulsars are better. Mostly the carburetor is the major problem happening to me, if would be fully FI on my previous sentra, then I may have no problem.

As you may already know.
82-86 Sentra = Identical (except frontal/rear slightly different)
87-88 Sentra = Identicial
89-90 Sentra = Identical (12valve)

87-88 Pulsar = Identical
89-90 Pulsar = Identical (12valve) (I think some may have DOHC)


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

I honestly don't know...

--------


the car is a 89 sentra 2 door with a ga16i.

so how hard would a ga16de engine swap be?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

the '87-'90 pulsar never had a carb and the '87 sentra was the last year nissan even made a carb available to the US in the form of the E16s. The E-series engines in the sentra otherwise and pulsars will be at least throttle body injected(confused with carb most of the time, easy way to tell-carb has one wingnut holding on the air cleaner lid, TBI has two). The '89-'90 sentra and non-SE pulsar will always have the GA16i(the 12 valve you're referring to), also throttle body injected, the SE pulsar isn't even close to carbed, the '87 will have the CA16DE and the '88-'90 will have the CA18DE, both have MPFI. I believe the E16i is extremely easy to work on and maintain, it's a pretty strong and reliable engine in my experience, I couldn't tell you much about the E16s besides it is actually carbed, never worked on one before, looks like it would suck though. The sentra sport coupe will be the same(engine-wise) as the sentra but I believe they never came with the E16s.


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

since the car is an "GA16i" would a GA16DE swap be worth while? only like a 25 hp difference...

how much harder would a CA18DET swap be?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Nissan00 said:


> since the car is an "GA16i" would a GA16DE swap be worth while? only like a 25 hp difference...
> 
> how much harder would a CA18DET swap be?


what do you consider hard?? as long as you have the engine, mounts, transmission, cv's, ecu, and needed wiring then you got it. engine wouldn't be to hard to drop in, tranny if you've ever done one not to hard, cv's again if you've done not to hard. the hard part is wiring the engine and setting up with the ecu and rest of the car. oh and fuel pump too. if you want to be picky radiator you can swap out but i doubt you'd need to worry about it.

edit....haha just realized you said det. doesn't add much more hardness, just have to have the right transmission then you have to get exhaust work done right, and then if you want to do fmic but you could keep stock intercooler if you wanted.


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> what do you consider hard?? as long as you have the engine, mounts, transmission, cv's, ecu, and needed wiring then you got it. engine wouldn't be to hard to drop in, tranny if you've ever done one not to hard, cv's again if you've done not to hard. the hard part is wiring the engine and setting up with the ecu and rest of the car. oh and fuel pump too. if you want to be picky radiator you can swap out but i doubt you'd need to worry about it.
> 
> edit....haha just realized you said det. doesn't add much more hardness, just have to have the right transmission then you have to get exhaust work done right, and then if you want to do fmic but you could keep stock intercooler if you wanted.


well I don't know anything about these engines...I have access to a 89 sentra with a bad engine. wanted to swap the engine.

I've searched here alot about swapping the Ga16de into a ga16i and haven't found much...I'd like to swap that engine the (ga16de) and I can just mod it later...seems the aftermarket is better. and it sounds easier and cheaper. will the motor mounts work? I know I'll need a harness and an ecu from the ga16de car (newer sentra) what else?


[edit] I just looked at a JWT cam...and wow $560.00...that's pretty pricey...with the extra money I could have bought a ca18det...I guess I should do it after all...sry guys I know I need to make up my mind...[/edit]


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I've read that all the GA16i mounts and tranny will work with the GA16DE, I don't know if the fuel pump would need to be swapped for the GA. If I had a '89-'90 sentra instead of a '88 I would've done a GA swap but I had an E to begin with and I needed to spice things up a little, did some searching and asking, learned that a CA18DET will bolt right up, so I got one. Then I start thinking 175 HP won't be enough to satisfy my hunger and now I'm all tied up in "the game". If I were you I'd stay with a GA simply because it'll be less of a hassle than any other engine, it's newer, parts are more readily available, and you probably won't have to worry about a rebuild for a while since these engines are likely to be under the hood of a small family car.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> and you probably won't have to worry about a rebuild for a while since these engines are likely to be under the hood of a small family car.


thats very true point


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> I've read that all the GA16i mounts and tranny will work with the GA16DE, I don't know if the fuel pump would need to be swapped for the GA. If I had a '89-'90 sentra instead of a '88 I would've done a GA swap but I had an E to begin with and I needed to spice things up a little, did some searching and asking, learned that a CA18DET will bolt right up, so I got one. Then I start thinking 175 HP won't be enough to satisfy my hunger and now I'm all tied up in "the game". If I were you I'd stay with a GA simply because it'll be less of a hassle than any other engine, it's newer, parts are more readily available, and you probably won't have to worry about a rebuild for a while since these engines are likely to be under the hood of a small family car.


but I think I would enjoy a car that I could drag race at the track.

with 115 hp...I would be able to beat civics (yay) what would I run 16's? maybe?

I honestly don't know if that's enough hp...why isn't there an engine that would let me run 15's that was easy to deal with?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Nissan00 said:


> but I think I would enjoy a car that I could drag race at the track.
> 
> with 115 hp...I would be able to beat civics (yay) what would I run 16's? maybe?
> 
> I honestly don't know if that's enough hp...why isn't there an engine that would let me run 15's that was easy to deal with?


CA engines aren't to hard to deal with if you know who to go to, what to use, and how to do it. with some guidance from people on here you could do it. But again you got a little more price in the CA...but you got to look at what you want. GA16DE will be reliable and not to difficult to get parts for, but you will be limited to power options and i've noticed that you have to put a little more money into a GA for power than a CA. A CA18DE(T) if its in good shape will be reliable, but it is a little older. Some parts are a little difficult to get a hold of and at times are expensive...but there is a huge following of people for the CA and some people have these parts just lying around the house (ie: minuterice ) 

so, GA16DE reliable and newer...CA18DE depends on condition and few parts have to be sought after. If you want to fly down the strip get a CA...if you want to take kids to school and pick up grocerys then get a GA. 

Personally i think you should go CA cause theres more people that know the engine inside and out that can help you than there are those that really know the GA...we get some people who com ehere to ask questions on the GA and they go unanswered for a long time.

edit: and if you want check out the CA section in the nico forums and you'll get an idea of what goes on. someone can put a link up cause I forgot the web address. it doesn't send me thread notifications so i gave up on them


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> edit: and if you want check out the CA section in the nico forums and you'll get an idea of what goes on. someone can put a link up cause I forgot the web address. it doesn't send me thread notifications so i gave up on them


http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.com/

:thumbup: 


okay I gotta make up my mind...I'll head on over to nico and search around and find out what I need for each swap and figure up the prices...

thanks!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Nissan00 said:


> http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.com/
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> ...


lmao, student has taught the teacher...j/k i'm a horrible teacher. I love nico forums but it doesnt email my thread notifications and i'm to lazy to sift through a few hundred posts a day...bad enough i go through here and spokanespeed


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Yeah, if you're looking for power then the CA will be your freind, you'll need to find a salvage yard or something to get a tranny, mounts, hyd. clutch setup and I always forget a couple things, if you go DET stay away from the ones that look like this- http://community.webshots.com/photo/92785360/92785869VvCZLp
It's the first generation CA18DET and it's missing stuff that the other DET's have like an intercooler, larger intake valves, head design that's compatible with a RWD intake manifold, crank girdle, help the lower end support massive power, it's got the same rods as the CA18DE, don't look like they could handle the power I'm after, I think that's it. Whatever you do, try to get a DET that already has the harness and ECU so you don't have to go on a wild goose chase, RWD CA's work too, just need to swap mounts form a pulsar CA18DE. Here's a member trying to pawn off his DET stuff too http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=62906 
You can see pics of a few things here http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=50877


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> Yeah, if you're looking for power then the CA will be your freind, you'll need to find a salvage yard or something to get a tranny, mounts, hyd. clutch setup and I always forget a couple things, if you go DET stay away from the ones that look like this- http://community.webshots.com/photo/92785360/92785869VvCZLp
> It's the first generation CA18DET and it's missing stuff that the other DET's have like an intercooler, larger intake valves, head design that's compatible with a RWD intake manifold, crank girdle, help the lower end support massive power, it's got the same rods as the CA18DE, don't look like they could handle the power I'm after, I think that's it. Whatever you do, try to get a DET that already has the harness and ECU so you don't have to go on a wild goose chase, RWD CA's work too, just need to swap mounts form a pulsar CA18DE. Here's a member trying to pawn off his DET stuff too http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=62906
> You can see pics of a few things here http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=50877



didn't you get yours for like $1000? 

does anyone really have a complete list? I tried searching nico for one...


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I got mine for $505 shipped, no tranny, no accessories, no harness, no ECU, siezed turbo. Larger turbos, ECU's, harnesses, tranny, accessories, etc can be found without too much trouble. I was basicly looking for a starting point to build from. For a basic working swap, I figure you'll need:
motor/tranny mounts
CA18DE or CA16DE tranny + axles
hydraulic clutch setup if you're using the CA18 tranny, I think you can use you E16 cable with the CA16(not absolutely sure)
wiring harness(the chassis harness will need to be integrated with it too)
DET ECU
fuel pump( I have no idea how much flow you need, people say get a Walbro 255 and don't worry about it)

That's seems like everything needed for a working swap, somebody add something if I forgot.


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> I got mine for $505 shipped, no tranny, no accessories, no harness, no ECU, siezed turbo. Larger turbos, ECU's, harnesses, tranny, accessories, etc can be found without too much trouble. I was basicly looking for a starting point to build from. For a basic working swap, I figure you'll need:
> motor/tranny mounts
> CA18DE or CA16DE tranny + axles
> hydraulic clutch setup if you're using the CA18 tranny, I think you can use you E16 cable with the CA16(not absolutely sure)
> ...



alright what about shift linkage?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Yep, you need that too, I always forget something, never fails!


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

maybe (hopefully) someone else will chime in!!!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

well...if this is your first time dwelling into a project like this then i'd suggest just doing a CA18DE from an SE pulsar. You'll get the basics of skill down, and you'll get everything setup without worrying about some of extra stuff that the turbo engine gives ya. If after awhile to feel you want to upgrade then you could pull out the CA18DE and put the DET in and only worry about if the transmission will work and turbo piping ( intake and exhaust) not only that but doing a CA18DE first will give you a feel of the car with more power and a feel for the engine and transmission, then when you go bigger it won't be so much of a sudden suprise which is fun but not really safe.


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> well...if this is your first time dwelling into a project like this then i'd suggest just doing a CA18DE from an SE pulsar. You'll get the basics of skill down, and you'll get everything setup without worrying about some of extra stuff that the turbo engine gives ya. If after awhile to feel you want to upgrade then you could pull out the CA18DE and put the DET in and only worry about if the transmission will work and turbo piping ( intake and exhaust) not only that but doing a CA18DE first will give you a feel of the car with more power and a feel for the engine and transmission, then when you go bigger it won't be so much of a sudden suprise which is fun but not really safe.



that another option. what hp does it put out?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Nissan00 said:


> that another option. what hp does it put out?



[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> [email protected]
> [email protected]


sounds really good, I could beat stock civics :thumbup: 

then I could always add the turbo...

btw the process of the swap would still be the same right? just easier since I would have to hook up the turbo stuff...


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

It will be cheaper to go DE too, initially and in the long run, because everything can be sourced locally, then you can by my old turbo pistons and a T28 when you decide you need more power! HAHAHA!!!
Those 1/4 mile calculators say you should be able to run a low 16 with 125 hp and a 2300lb sentra, CA18DET = mid 14, the E16i will only get a high 19, the GA16i will get you there in around 18 seconds, that's all estimated of course.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> It will be cheaper to go DE too, initially and in the long run, because everything can be sourced locally, then you can by my old turbo pistons and a T28 when you decide you need more power! HAHAHA!!!
> Those 1/4 mile calculators say you should be able to run a low 16 with 125 hp and a 2300lb sentra, CA18DET = mid 14, the E16i will only get a high 19, the GA16i will get you there in around 18 seconds, that's all estimated of course.


must be estimated cuase i've heard high 17's for e16i

edit: while you're playing around with 1/4mile calculator...do 300hp and 4000lbs


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

300hp at the flywheel = around 14.56
300hp at the wheels = around 13.8

I'm shooting for 300 to the wheels myself = 11.5, that just doesn't seem right, we'll just have to find out I guess!


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I wonder how much this weighs?
http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=769437#post769437


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> 300hp at the flywheel = around 14.56
> 300hp at the wheels = around 13.8
> 
> I'm shooting for 300 to the wheels myself = 11.5, that just doesn't seem right, we'll just have to find out I guess!


at the flywheel...that almost sounds right for my chevy...its actually a little lower 14's. i need to actually get a timeslip though


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> I wonder how much this weighs?
> http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=769437#post769437



lmao...can you imagine all the bugs


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I've been meaning to take the sentra for a couple years so I could get the hang of the tree and see what the tired E could do... maybe I'll do it within the next month or so, need to put a muffler on the car to race though, sucks.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> I've been meaning to take the sentra for a couple years so I could get the hang of the tree and see what the tired E could do... maybe I'll do it within the next month or so, need to put a muffler on the car to race though, sucks.


lol, at spokane friday nights basicaly if you drove it there and it doesn't go kerplunk for the tech inspector its fine. theres 11 second cars with no roll cage and normal belts.


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

yeah I think the ca18de would be the way to go. I'll probably be able to get the weight down some, with some work


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

When considering weight reduction, remember that the driver contributes alot too, I've gained about 25lbs in the last 3-4 years, that's like adding another battery!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> When considering weight reduction, remember that the driver contributes alot too, I've gained about 25lbs in the last 3-4 years, that's like adding another battery!



lol, thats like my fiances prizm...i drive it and its ok....she drives it and she's faster than half the people out there. a difference of 60lbs.


----------

